# Rubber Tubing for Wingers



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Where is everyone getting the rubbers for their Zinger Wingers?

WRL


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

Do a search, several folks using 3/8 bungee with great success. I'm getting ready to buy some bungee cord for my wingers.


----------



## Georgia.Belle (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/Thera-Band-Ex...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1234279740&sr=8-1

This is what I have been using with great sucess. Silver extra heavy.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I am lazy, so I have ordered the pre-cut from Dogs Afield and GDS. Works well, although it is always a little shorter than what I had before (perhaps it stretched?), although it is also heavier duty.


----------

